# We should trade Nash



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Now that we're probably 5 years away from even close to being a contending team again, I think we should trade Steve Nash for some future draft picks. Let him go and finish out his career on a competing team. This next year is going to be such a waste of time for Nash and Grant Hill. It's kind of disheartening.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

New York should've tried Lee for Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's Sarver's "money maker." (Side note: He's also in for a big surprise when more people stop going with what he did with Amare and ripped the core apart all these yrs. Team couldn't sell out as a top 4 team last yr). But it'd never happen unless Nash says so. I don't think he will either. Doesn't seem like winning a title is THAT important to him anymore.

I agree though. If you're not keeping Amare, you're not going after Lee,or any known talent at PF, no point in keeping him around.

But I would've like to send to him to Portland in a package for Bayless.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I was listening to Colin Cowherd on ESPN radio a month ago. He was talking about how having an MLB team is a license to print money. With the home gate and the money from the state, these guys basically own a cash machine. Then you have teams like Seattle which have the money to go out and pay for another bat, they have the free agent available, but they rather pocket the cash. It's all about lining their pockets with money.

When that's the situation, he said that the fans who continue to show up are idiots. The only way to express your displeasure is to not show up. You can't enable these guys. Stop showing up to games. Stop buying their product.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This franchise has completely lost any sort of direction that it had going for them. If they don't start to rebuild in the next year, I'm not going to be watching very many Suns games. At least they could do is try and get some young talent in Arizona, instead of wasting the last few years of Grant Hill and Steve Nash.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sarver should sell the team too...but he's not going to do that either.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I won't be going to any games or buying much, if any, memorabilia. But sorry I've been a Suns fan my entire life(Well atleast 20 years that I can actively remember) so I'm not going to stop watching now. A lot of the bandwagon fans will stop watching of course, but who cares about them.

As for trading Steve Nash, I'm for it if he asks for it. Other than that, no way. If he asks for the opportunity to go to a contending team before retiring then I fully support trading him. Goes for Hill too. If they don't mind playing here, then no way. I want them retiring here. Nash will be a ring of honor member( LOL @ Sarver saying Amare might be up there in the future) and would love to see him stay here. Hill hasn't been here long but as already expressed his hopes of retiring here and staying in Phoenix.


----------



## Scatter (Jul 6, 2010)

maybe nash has got "Loyalty" lol... that was just another shot at lebron.. As a suns fan do you guys really want to see the last piece of excitement you guys have left? besides the dragic kid of course.. but ya i know you lost all hope in contending but you never know.. so many players would want to come joing nash to play pheonix suns basketball you never know.. a year or 2 later maybe a solid piece will want to come join nash


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I just wish we'd get a damn GM. Hire Dennis Lindsey so all the damn decision we make aren't fiscal.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Why so bleak? We have some young guns coming up, maybe we'll surprise people this year. I know the loss of Amare on offense makes things tougher, but his defense is so effing terrible that he hurt us as much as he helped.

Nash is the Suns. I find it funny that Amare and Marion campaigned to get Nash because the team needed a leader and then bitched that they weren't the leader of the team. I think the Suns are going to post a better record this year. While I think that the loss of Lou is going to be felt, it will be mitigate by Clark coming into the rotation.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Amare wasn't great defensively by any means, but he wasn't as terrible as people like to make him out to be. He made plenty of mistakes but this past year he definitely improved defensively. And to be quite honest I'd says he's probably an average defender.

I don't remember Amare or Marion complaining about being the leader. Infact weren't both of them Captains their last year here?

There's no way our team is going to post a better record than last year. I'm not sure why you seem to think that. Warrick is terrible and undersized. And unless Frye has somehow put together the rest of his game, he's simply a spot up shooter on our team. Amare did a lot more for this team than people seem to give him credit for. Not only was he a beast offensively during the stretch(and pretty much the main reason we were able to get the 3rd seed) but he also drew attention to give our shooters more room. And also opened up rebounding lanes. Now I'm not saying our team is crippled without him but we definitely won't be better.

I think at best we make it to the 7th/8th seed.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, we shall see. I am hopeful that this team will win it all. Of course it's a long long shot since there is LA AND MIA, but with the development of the TEAM, I think we have a fighting chance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hyperion is the king of optimism. You get used to it after awhile.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Hyperion is the *king *of optimism. You get used to it after awhile.


Just be sure to watch my 1 hour extravaganza where I choose which team I'm going to support next year.:wave:


Too soon for that joke?


----------

